# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Как хорошие новостные порталы помогают справиться информационной перегрузкой мозгов.

## tagrojucalo3

Информация правит социумом в наше время, очень интересно что объем мультимедийной и текстовой информации доступной обществу возрастает год за годом! Значительную долю личного времени каждый современный человек просиживает в Всемирной паутине, читая краткие новости за чашечкой кофе по ссылке  последние новости dani-info.com/ru/ и всё чаще и чаще пролистывая ленту. Подобный стиль жизни нередко приводит к на самой банальной проблеме, о которой во весь голос начали говорить психологи и психиатры в разных регионах мира — тотальной перегрузке информацией, и в изложенной ниже публикации мы планируем рассказать вам о том, как необходимо бороться с такой проблемой самостоятельно. 
 Главное правило обывателя, который стал бороться с захлестнувшей его информационной горой — осознанное уменьшение суммарного количества входящих информационных потоков и повседневный контроль своего собственного поведения в Глобальной паутине. Если вы привыкли по парочку часов в сутки зависать на огромном количестве новостных ресурсов и прочитывать очень интересные новости о том что "Как ребенку начать учить китайский? [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] " , читайте только те новости, которые вас интересуют. Надеюсь данный новостник будет радовать вас проверенной информацией.

----------

